# 30 inches in December 38" in January



## Case580M

Newbie who has been lurking for about 2 years but has not posted.

I live about 10miles north of Spokane in very eastern washington or as crow flies about 14miles from Idaho border.

We are on pace to set a few snowfall records.

30 inches of snow in december only to have warm and high winds melt it away. we have now gotten 38 inches in January with more in forcast!

As soon as I can figure out how to post pics I will. Will make an attempt in this post.

Even after a few warm days near 40 I measured 24" on roof of a car sitting outside.

We have gotten over 2' in last week or so. Kids did not go to school this entire week


----------



## ChevKid03

Welcome Case! Glad to see your getting a good amount of snow, but do you think you can send some of that towards Boston?!!?!!?!?!!!!!


----------



## toby4492

Welcome to the site. Thanks for sharing the pics. :waving:


----------



## Case580M

*more pics*

local driving conditions in past week


----------



## Case580M

More pics


----------



## deckboys

i do not know where we could put that snow here...none the less i would still love it!!


----------



## Case580M

*Too much snow for my garden tractor*

My plow is a 2006 John Deere GT245. Does great until the bigstuff shows up

The 580 M Turbo series 2 was a rental. more pics soon of the huge snowbanks from my GT245 I had to move


















Having grown up in the U.P. of Michigan I always had a plow vehicle with cab and HEATER. this is a bit tough when you have soooo much to plow & a road to home around 1000' long and a HUGE drive/parking area


----------



## Case580M

*Banks from JD GT245*

these pics are banks made from my small JD. Next will show pics after the cleanup with the Case 580 M Turbo


----------



## Case580M

toby4492;504774 said:


> Welcome to the site. Thanks for sharing the pics. :waving:


thanks to all.

a lot more pics but hate to bore you to death. (at least compared to UP of michigan photos)

Need something with a cab & heater as this is getting old


----------



## Milwaukee

What city this is?

Look to be ton snow that my case 222 would have hard time push pile of snow.


Why don't you use snowblower for john deer that be good for that stuff. I know they are over 1,300 dollars for snowblower.


----------



## Case580M

Milwaukee;504819 said:


> What city this is?
> 
> Look to be ton snow that my case 222 would have hard time push pile of snow.
> 
> Why don't you use snowblower for john deer that be good for that stuff. I know they are over 1,300 dollars for snowblower.


spokane washington is location

thought about a snowblower for tractor but think next year it will be a pickup or something with cab and a heater. This tractor does great with under 5" of snow and a place to push it.


----------



## toby4492

Case580M;504805 said:


> thanks to all.
> 
> a lot more pics but hate to bore you to death. (at least compared to UP of michigan photos)
> 
> Need something with a cab & heater as this is getting old


Don't feel shy about posting pics. We're all a bunch of snow junkies here. LOL


----------



## Case580M

*a few after pics*

Here are a few pics after the 580 Case snowbank removal to my field

banks were made with the little JD tractor/Lawnmower


----------



## grandview

Is that a bunch of Jersey guys I hear having heart attacks after looking at these pictures?


----------



## Case580M

I prefer this


















over this


----------



## mike psd

grandview;504883 said:


> Is that a bunch of Jersey guys I hear having heart attacks after looking at these pictures?


don't forget us PA boys too . great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Case580M

preferred


















over this


----------



## toby4492

grandview;504883 said:


> Is that a bunch of Jersey guys I hear having heart attacks after looking at these pictures?


I'm sure the guys in PA, NJ, and LI are gonna drool over these. I think I just heard nickplowing1972 tip over.


----------



## TEX

thanks for all the great pics and welcome


----------



## Case580M

a few more


----------



## Case580M

a few more


----------



## grandview

Emergency! Call Rampart! All of New Jersey just keeled over!


----------



## Case580M

if you think we got snow the whole 68". This is snowfall for snoqualmie pass which is about 190 miles west of me and at an elevation of only 

2700 Feet

The date is when the snowfall was recorded the morning following the day of the snowfall. 
The snowfall is recorded around 6am-7am each morning for the previous 24hrs. Date New Snow Total 
Month Total 
Season 

1/31/08 11" 120" 286" 
1/30/08 18" 109" 275" 
1/29/08 18" 91" 257" 
1/28/08 6" 73" 239" 
1/27/08 8" 67" 233" 
1/20/08 7" 59" 225" 
1/15/08 8" 52" 218" 
1/13/08 4" 44" 210" 
1/12/08 2" 40" 206" 
1/11/08 3" 38" 204" 
1/10/08 7" 35" 201" 
1/9/08 6" 28" 194" 
1/8/08 4" 22" 188" 
1/7/08 6" 18" 184" 
1/6/08 2" 12" 178" 
1/5/08 1" 10" 176" 
1/4/08 2" 9" 175" 
1/3/08 5" 7" 173" 
1/2/08 2" 2" 166" 
12/31/07 6" 143" 164" 
12/30/07 7" 137" 158" 
12/29/07 9" 130" 151" 
12/28/07 8" 121" 142" 
12/27/07 10" 113" 134" 
12/26/07 12" 103" 124" 
12/25/07 1" 91" 112" 
12/24/07 10" 90" 111" 
12/23/07 6" 80" 101" 
12/20/07 8" 74" 95" 
12/19/07 10" 66" 87" 
12/18/07 7" 56" 77" 
12/17/07 5" 49" 70" 
12/16/07 5" 44" 65" 
12/15/07 7" 39" 60" 
12/14/07 4" 32" 53" 
12/13/07 1" 28" 49" 
12/12/07 1" 27" 48" 
12/3/07 6" 26" 47" 
12/2/07 20" 20" 41" 
11/30/07 1" 20" 21" 
11/29/07 2" 19" 20" 
11/28/07 3" 17" 18" 
11/27/07 9" 14" 15" 
11/19/07 2" 5" 6" 
11/14/07 1" 3" 4" 
11/13/07 2" 2" 3" 
10/20/07 1" 1" 1" 
The light GREEN boxes indicate end of the month totals.


----------



## MileHigh

Case580M;504984 said:


> if you think we got snow the whole 68". This is snowfall for snoqualmie pass which is about 190 miles west of me and at an elevation of only
> 
> 2700 Feet
> 
> The date is when the snowfall was recorded the morning following the day of the snowfall.
> The snowfall is recorded around 6am-7am each morning for the previous 24hrs. Date New Snow Total
> Month Total
> Season
> 
> 1/31/08 11" 120" 286"
> 1/30/08 18" 109" 275"
> 1/29/08 18" 91" 257"
> 1/28/08 6" 73" 239"
> 1/27/08 8" 67" 233"
> 1/20/08 7" 59" 225"
> 1/15/08 8" 52" 218"
> 1/13/08 4" 44" 210"
> 1/12/08 2" 40" 206"
> 1/11/08 3" 38" 204"
> 1/10/08 7" 35" 201"
> 1/9/08 6" 28" 194"
> 1/8/08 4" 22" 188"
> 1/7/08 6" 18" 184"
> 1/6/08 2" 12" 178"
> 1/5/08 1" 10" 176"
> 1/4/08 2" 9" 175"
> 1/3/08 5" 7" 173"
> 1/2/08 2" 2" 166"
> 12/31/07 6" 143" 164"
> 12/30/07 7" 137" 158"
> 12/29/07 9" 130" 151"
> 12/28/07 8" 121" 142"
> 12/27/07 10" 113" 134"
> 12/26/07 12" 103" 124"
> 12/25/07 1" 91" 112"
> 12/24/07 10" 90" 111"
> 12/23/07 6" 80" 101"
> 12/20/07 8" 74" 95"
> 12/19/07 10" 66" 87"
> 12/18/07 7" 56" 77"
> 12/17/07 5" 49" 70"
> 12/16/07 5" 44" 65"
> 12/15/07 7" 39" 60"
> 12/14/07 4" 32" 53"
> 12/13/07 1" 28" 49"
> 12/12/07 1" 27" 48"
> 12/3/07 6" 26" 47"
> 12/2/07 20" 20" 41"
> 11/30/07 1" 20" 21"
> 11/29/07 2" 19" 20"
> 11/28/07 3" 17" 18"
> 11/27/07 9" 14" 15"
> 11/19/07 2" 5" 6"
> 11/14/07 1" 3" 4"
> 11/13/07 2" 2" 3"
> 10/20/07 1" 1" 1"
> The light GREEN boxes indicate end of the month totals.


Holy S**T I can't imagine that much snow!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Case580M;504895 said:


> I prefer this


must be nice to have money lol. i have a 1972 ford mustang convertible I am doing a ground up restoration on.


----------



## PORTER 05

GRANDVIEW......

is that the chick from the food network channel , geadia or somthing, in the upper left hand corner of youre last post..lol

ewww-laaa-laaa--------me likely..........:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


i hate itlian food, but i love that show!!!!!!!-------i wonder why????


----------



## grandview

YES!!!!!!:salute:


----------



## ch973934

I think I speak for many when I say-

"Oooff" to Case for all that snow!:crying:

and 

"Woof" to Grandview for Giada!

Good luck with all the snow Case!

CH


----------



## Case580M

snowing now and 1-3 predicted for tonight and another 1" tomorrow. Not a bunch but...... we did get 1" today so year total at my place is now 69" so pretty much a 70" season for sure highly likely we will hit 80 for season


----------



## PORTER 05

lol, ya she really likes to show those things off, i cant belive the food-network channel hasnt kicked her off, im gald they havnt though.


----------



## Quality SR

Great pictures. My mouth is dry. I think i ran out of drool.  It is 50 here, tomorrow rain 40, Tuesday rain 50, Wednesday rain 45-50. This is nuts. All we got this year is a trace. :realmad: Maybe we are going to get hammered at the end with 5' of snow. payup


----------



## THREE W

Case, Welcome. there are not many on this site from the Northwest, you guys got hit harder that we did down here in Walla Walla, we have had a total of about 10" this year, but today looks like we might get another 4-6.

Again Welcome, nice to see someone so close.


----------



## linycctitan

Case580M;505917 said:


> snowing now and 1-3 predicted for tonight and another 1" tomorrow. Not a bunch but...... we did get 1" today so year total at my place is now 69" so pretty much a 70" season for sure highly likely we will hit 80 for season


Blah-blah-blah!!!!!! OOOOhhhhhh, please make him stop!!!!! I can't take it anymore!!!!!

Nah, just kidding, looks like your having plenty of fun with it. My season total so far is a whopping 6.75". That includes 4.5" of sleet and the rest was little .25 - .5" teasers. we're just stuck in the snowless part of our typical 10-12 year weather cycle though, so within a year or so we'll be back in the game for another 4-5 years(hopefully)!!


----------



## Mark Witcher

Well to put this thread in perspective. I also operate in the Spokane Wa. area. I have plowed 19 times this season for most of my commercial accounts. And deiced even more. This is more than double the average of the past 10years.
The last 2 storms also came with strong winds and out in the open areas where I live we had drifts 4 ft deep across some roads. My partner lives on a 1 mile private drive and he almost couldnt get out to go on our route one morning. snow was 3 ft deep on his road. Thankfully he has our only V plow in our fleet. And it barley made it through.


----------



## Case580M

Thanks All!

3-6 predicted for tomorrow early with another inch tomorrow night and another inch on wednesday.

If it actually happens will get some pics and video if I can.

This snow reminds me of the Upper Michigan winters.

There are still pretty main roads that are still unplowed single lane with banks on each side you cannot see over.

Hoping to break the all time snowfall record of 90" back in 1957. Next records are 81 & 82" for season in 92-93 & 96-97. Record snow on ground is 40" on feb 1st cannot remember which year. Next up for snow on ground is 24". Not sure where they are measuring most likely at airport but we now have 28". Friend approx 12miles north has 4' on ground now. (elevation 2150')


----------



## Case580M

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;505199 said:


> must be nice to have money lol. i have a 1972 ford mustang convertible I am doing a ground up restoration on.


sounds nice. I am restoring a 70' Boss Mustang now. Hoping to have it finished around the end of march


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't Spokane generally sort of dry? 

Nice pics


----------



## Case580M

Mark Oomkes;507929 said:


> Isn't Spokane generally sort of dry?
> 
> Nice pics


pretty wet actually from October until around May or June. Mostly precipitation is in form of rain vs snow. Past few years around 2' for year. July August & September are really only "dry" months of year. The snow is quite welcome vs the fog, freezing rain and so sloppy roads. I am about 10 miles north of city where we normally get a fair amt more of snow than downtown. Larger amts of snow is usually over 2000' elevation. I am at 1970' on edge of snowbelt


----------



## Case580M

not sure what happened to my other pics? something with my photo host maybe?

We did get 3 1/2" Monday night with another storm here soon. Local weatherman says it will be front page news for sure and possible largest ever single snowfall here for a day/overnight. Warmer temps in afternoon tomorrow but low number is 5"+ by morning and up to 15" by friday night with rain in between.

over across border in Idaho where they normally get much less snow than here has gotten 127" so far with 150"+ a few miles north of city.
The 127" has broken an all time record of 124.2" in 1915-1916 !

Lake Coeur d Alene which has never frozen and people keep boats at marina all year are sinking with all the snowfall!

(wife works in Coeur d' Alene)

I am attaching a few pics. ENJOY!


----------



## Case580M

*more pics*


----------



## Case580M

many roads here now have potholes nearly a foot deep with water in them and no place to go as last couple days have been well above freezing!

Our private road because of upper temps and scraping and widening is bare blacktop. Our drive now is bare blacktop/concrete with wet patches. Most neighbors have 6"-1' of snow on their driveways. Neighbor across street I had to go over with the 580 Case so they could get out of driveway.

More pics soon..........


----------



## Case580M

My pics seemed to have grown legs so thought I would re-post a few.

Still trying to decide what to buy for a Truck & Plow.

Currently got my eyes on a 2008 SuperDuty and 9'2" Boss V XT

Waiting to see what happens with the employee pricing that starts on them tomorrow.

A few re-posted from last January. If I could only predict what kind of snow season we would have this year.

Hiway 395 which is a main hiway/freeway a mile from our house










Main road that goes by our house









Between our house and my shop. To the left is normally parking area, all this snow pushed with the little john deere hopefully to be replaced this year,









Neighbors driveway









oops, only 4 pics at a time


----------



## Case580M

Our property borders this road which county seldom plows. It always looks worse than the private road I plow with the little john deere









My main parking space if not in garage (summer spot)









Another angle









Me on John Deere Plowing the private drive approx 1000' long


----------



## Case580M

This was about the point I gave up and rented the 580Case. (not this day but the next foot that came shortly after) Knowwhere to put it and too much too move









Door to shop









By the way we did hit over 100" last season. Approx 10 miles north of me got a bunch more. Our elevation is 1970' and even 2000' elevation normally got more snow.

Will see what the Ford EMPLOYEE pricing says tomorrow! Anyone who is interested in buying a new Ford Starting tomorrow ford will have some smokin' deals I am told by a little birdie..


----------



## Jt13speed

Dude I love pictures, i remember back in the day when i was little we used to get snow like that in NY. The closest we got to a good storm was Valentines day 2 years ago. Oh well, maybe nature is comin back on the cycle and bringing lots and lots of snow again!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

very nice pics. keep em coming  we havent seen snow like that in about 4-5 years.


----------



## Indy

grandview;505583 said:


> YES!!!!!!:salute:


WOW, there's something smok'n on the stove,  Giada!!!


----------



## Case580M

Jt13speed;642041 said:


> Dude I love pictures, i remember back in the day when i was little we used to get snow like that in NY. The closest we got to a good storm was Valentines day 2 years ago. Oh well, maybe nature is comin back on the cycle and bringing lots and lots of snow again!


Jt, if thats your tractor in your sig its pretty similar to what I have been using. Mine with chains pushes great. Up until late last year I had a 42" plow but then after all the snow started coming put on a 60" I fabbed up to work. I would much prefer to have a heated cab this year and have plowed out a couple neighbors but a lot of work with such a little machine.

Couple aerials of my place and the private road.


----------



## Case580M

My drive looking up hill

this is before the really big stuff hit










snow on truck is what hit in december


----------



## Case580M

trailer I use for hauling my show cars. had to pull it out of snowbank to plow around it. (this truck is a 4x2 so no plow on it) My daily driver









This is week after the last up the hill pic









this is during the larger plow swap









good parking spot... trying to make the banks as large as I can so there is room for the rest of it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is yours the one for sale?


----------



## Case580M

a couple local pics from last season. this was about by end of feb or march


































Correction this was by end of january! NUTS (but I hope it happens again this year!)


----------



## Case580M

Mark Oomkes;642191 said:


> Is yours the one for sale?


Yes, Thats it.... I have a pretty large driveway area to plow. Its nice being all cement or blacktop.

Last year I had to get the 580 case to remove snow from drive and to put it out in field. Had pushed quite a bit there with small tractor but could not move the large banks. Was spending pretty much all day on it to try to keep up.


----------



## Jt13speed

Ooooh you got a GT245, yah the first tractor my dad bought was a GT235 which was a good tractor, had it for 4 years then decided it was time for something bigger so He got the X475. We have a 54 inch fully hydraulic blade on the front, and all chained up it will push nice. 2 winters after we got it I scored a nice set of 6 suitcase weights and a bracket from a guy i worked for. I tell ya what with an extra 250lbs of iron hangin off the back and all chained up...and the Diff locked...this puppy will push some snow!!wesport Hasnt let us down yet, I agree a nice cab would be great but havnt been able to talk dad into that yet. Since Im in college ( 3rd year now) im not around to plow anymore like previous years. I guess my dad has just lucked out that winters in upstate NY pretty much suck now and we dont get big storms like that anymore!:crying:

heres some other pics of our tractor, and probly the biggest storm Ive pushed with it...Valentines day 07' ended up with close to 2 feet, and of course when i woke up in the mornin we already had almost a foot...that was a true test breaking trail through that and the HUGE bearm or snow at the end of the driveway! Of course the Deere made it look easy xysport


----------



## accipiter12

Great pics!


----------



## accipiter12

The difference in snow between his area of the state and mine....


----------



## Case580M

accipiter12;645570 said:


> The difference in snow between his area of the state and mine....


I am hoping for a double record snowfall this year,

Need to pay for the new plow truck!
If this is one of those 40" snowfall years I will cry:crying:

Finally found a dealer who would really work with me. I am supposed to pick it up this friday:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::

Its on your side of state, actually traded even up for one of my cars
sorry no pics yet.. a spankin' new 2008 F250 SC LB XLT 6.4L

I am soooo pumped, Now all I have to do is order the plow but will wait for the truck to be in my driveway first.


----------



## accipiter12

Hey congrats Case! Now you need one of these!


----------



## Case580M

not sure whats happening to all my links?

I am kind of sick right now...... I actually went to the other side of state to pick up the 2008 F250 6.4L....

Went over in a friends truck and it took 2 tanks of fuel each way to go 358 miles! Best MPG (hand calculated) was 8.3 worst was 7.6 avg was under 8.0. We pull up and the truck is sitting in front of show room looking nice and pretty. (we also ran out of fuel with the 6.4 not fun) I needed a potty stop so bad I immediately went inside and this was sitting on showroom floor



















good bad or ugly I ended up taking it home instead of the truck!

So far we have gotten 6" of snow and another 10" coming today/tomorrow...

If it had not been for the horrible gas mileage I would be plowing with a heated cab today... Instead its near zero deg outside and will be plowing with the GT245 only wishing I could find a Plow to fit the ride I cannot drive until May...:crying::

edit add: I am going to try to fix the pic links somehow


----------



## ffplow

that is one good lucking GT, not sure if it was the smartest decision to make but whatever makes u happy I guess, it is nice though.


----------



## Case580M

ffplow;680883 said:


> that is one good lucking GT, not sure if it was the smartest decision to make but whatever makes u happy I guess, it is nice though.


Thanks! Its actually a GT500KR

The truck & plow would be nice as since 10am this morning have over 
12" of snow with another 8+ expected overnight.

Between 1-2" per hour right now and with the little tractor I simply cannot keep up, light and fluffy but DEEP, first plow today it was going over the blade!

Started to take video plowing but lasted about 10 seconds on the open tractor before the lens was covered. Pics tomorrow if the snow slows a bit


----------



## MileHigh

Those pics are awesome...keep em coming.


----------



## Case580M

bladescape2;680966 said:


> Those pics are awesome...keep em coming.


Its looking like more good pics tomorrow. Just checked the weather

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...9.2&mapwidth=354&site=otx&map.x=208&map.y=116

8" to 14" expected TONIGHT and tomorrow morning. We already have around 14" so far since 10 am this morning. When I walk from house to shop then wait an hour my tracks are completely filled in!

A bit much for my little Tractor!

Talk about kicking myself for not gettting the new Super Duty now!

More pics in morning or when snow actually lets up a bit.

Reminds me of Upper Michigan Storms (yeah, I am a Yooper)


----------



## Case580M

*Snow Plowers Dream*

this morning's weather

422 AM PST THU DEC 18 2008

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM PST THIS
AFTERNOON...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM PST THIS
AFTERNOON.

SNOWFALL OF MODERATE TO HEAVY INTENSITY WILL CONTINUE THROUGH
TODAY. 15 TO 20 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION NEAR SPOKANE...TO
NEAR 22 INCHES FOR COEUR D`ALENE AND MANY OF THE TOWNS SITUATED
IN THE VALLEYS OF THE NORTHERN IDAHO AND THE NORTHEAST MOUNTAINS.
15 TO 22 INCHES ARE EXPECTED OVER THE MOUNTAINS. THE HEAVIEST
SNOW FALL IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH THIS MORNING...BEFORE
DECREASING THIS AFTERNOON.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR
IMPOSSIBLE.

THIS WARNING INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS...COEUR D`ALENE...
POST FALLS...HAYDEN...SANDPOINT...RATHDRUM...BONNERS FERRY...
PRIEST RIVER...COLVILLE...DEER PARK...CHEWELAH...NEWPORT...KETTLE
FALLS...SPOKANE...CHENEY...DAVENPORT...ROCKFORD.

Have not had a chance to measure from late last night but the daily snowfall from yesterday is well over my knee!

Yesterday and last night we rec'd a Absolute minimum snow of 22" !!!!!!!!
I will get actual measurement some time today as still dark out.


----------



## accipiter12

If we got quite a bit of snow over here then you certainly did over there!


----------



## Bolt-1

Who cares if it cant plow with it !!! Think of the fun in the summer. Very nice. :salute:


----------



## Case580M

Bolt-1;682771 said:


> Who cares if it cant plow with it !!! Think of the fun in the summer. Very nice. :salute:


TKS!

It will be fun in summer....

After last years record snowfall I said hope we get more next year because I thought for sure would have a new plow truck!

Gotta be careful what you wish for


















At start of storm this car was perfectly clean along with this area with about 6" that had fallen. So add a minimum 6" to this.

Just the couple pics for now as have been trying to move snow for 2days.

Actually had another inch or so last night. Another 5" on the way Sunday.

This snow is in a 24hr period. Still have not gone to actually measure it but pretty close to 2' plus the snow that already melted and went away around thanksgiving time.

Our snowfall for last year in december was 30" and that was unusual.

So far this December we have very close to 30" total

1" prior to thanksgiving

4" day after thanksgiving

Another snowfall between thanksgiving and this past wednesday around 4"

Plus close to 2' since wednesday

Looks like over 30" so far.

AND NO PLOW TRUCK!

Simply too much to plow right now with no place to put it. A lot of parking area with only place to put it out in field but much too difficult with the JOhne Deere or borrowed Polaris Quad


----------



## Case580M

I had plowed at 1am on thursday morning.

These pics are what I awoke to around 7am on thursday morning.

Note it was already up to bottom of door on my truck.. AGAIN!

Instead of hoping for more snow, I am hoping for a better plow rig!


























pic above was after 4 passes with the John Deere, going over the blade etc


----------

